# CTF Reimsbach 14.09.08



## Dämon__ (3. September 2008)

So, es ist mal wieder soweit, diesmal aber mit neuer verbesserter Streckenführung!

Start:07.30h - 10.00h

Und hier gibt es näheres zur Strecke!

PS: lasst euch überraschen, der Dämon war beteiligt!

Christian


----------



## DeLocke (3. September 2008)

ich glaub da bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (4. September 2008)

Suppe, 

da bin ich doch mit von der Party !!!!

Letztes Jahr war die Strecke schon super und diese Jahr noch eine Steigerung? Wahnsinn. Da werde ich mich diese Woche mal heftigst vorbereiten.


----------



## zeitweiser (6. September 2008)

Bin auch dabei
Bei der Vorlage muß man einfach verwandeln.
Letztes Jahr war es auf jeden Fall schon ausgezeichnet.
@Markus Mittwoch iss Training


----------



## Markus (MW) (6. September 2008)

Dann sind wir ja schon mal DREI !!

Um Euch einen Überblick zu der Tour zu verschaffen habe ich zusammen mit Christian mal das ganze in Worte gefasst. 

http://www.radschweine.de/load.php?name=News&file=article&sid=182

Bilder habe ich noch keine, aber die GPS Daten lege ich mit bei.


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. September 2008)

Bevor nachher wieder jemand jammert. 

Am Sonntag CTF REIMSBACH. 

TOP Stecke *** TOP Wetter *** TOP Trails


----------



## Dämon__ (12. September 2008)

War heute Ausschildern...die Strecke ist durch den Regen ein wenig anspruchsvoller geworden 

Christian


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. September 2008)

Sehr schön,  wir sind ja gerne anspruchsvoll. 
Einfach kann ja jeder und eben schien schon mal kurz die Sonne.


----------



## zeitweiser (13. September 2008)

Geschmeidiger Untergrund ist genau das was wir brauchen.
Dann staubt es auch net so


----------



## PirateSB (13. September 2008)

morgen soll's ja nicht regnen - wäre natürlich umso besser
wie sieht's denn mit duschen dort aus; ich nehme an, das wäre dann in der 
halle vor ort möglich, oder?


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. September 2008)

Da gehe ich mal stark davon aus. Ist eine Sporthalle. Und für die Duschluda sollte auch gnügend warmes Wasser vorhanden sein. Ich bring mir mal ein Stück alte Seife mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (14. September 2008)

nah dann will ich mal gnädig sein und das Wasser schön warm machen.
Übrigens scheint hier die Sonne!

Christian


----------



## Markus (MW) (14. September 2008)

Servus Ihr Reimsbacher, 

vielen Dank für die geile Veranstaltung.  

Super Strecke, trotz Dauerregen der letzen Tage, war die noch sehr gut fahrbar. Wie habt Ihr das nur gemacht? 

Für nächstes Jahr, seht die Tour wieder fest in meinem Kalender.


----------



## PirateSB (14. September 2008)

kompliment f.d. ctf! nicht nur wegen der strecke: bin heute viel zu spät los und konnte erst um 10:30 starten. muss sagen, dass ich mich bei so was gerne mal verfahre. dank der hervorragenden ausschilderung, bin ich - ohne mich auch nur einmal zu verheddern - super zurecht gekommen, klasse kennzeichung der strecke
leider konnte ich nicht ganz zu ende fahren, da mein rahmen wohl der auffassung war, es wäre jetzt mal langsam zeit, für eine spontane "ich-reiß-dann-mal-an-der-schweissnaht-aktion"
..aber ansonsten alles top
ach so: die duschen waren super & das  wasser warm


----------



## zeitweiser (14. September 2008)

Kompliment an Christian und sein Team
Eine sehr schöne abwechslungsreiche Strecke.
die nach dem Dauerregen von gestern in einem hervorragenden Zustand war.
Hat wieder mal viel Spaß gemacht durch den Lückner zu reiten.
Schade nur, daß so wenig Fahrer unterwegs waren.
Aber das wird nächstes Jahr sicher anders.


----------



## Der P (14. September 2008)

Wirklich ne klasse Strecke! Auch sonst super Service an jeder Schnellstraße etc. mein Kompliment. Da werde ich nächstes Jahr wieder am Start sein.


----------



## Dämon__ (14. September 2008)

danke danke, da bin ich aber froh  das es euch gefallen hat.
@PirateSB das mit dem Rahmen war echt Pech heute, kannst es ja nächstes Jahr mit einem neuen wieder versuchen. 
@Markus (MW) bin heute Morgen schon mit dem Fön über die Trails, hat aber nicht überall eine Steckdose gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (14. September 2008)

Klasse CTF!! Schöne Strecke und auch schöne Trails waren dabei gewesen!! Es war halt eine CTF die es in sich hatte, da ja gestern ein bissel Regen runter kam und das hat mir heute auf der Strecke gerade gut gefallen.

Von der Überquerung der Straße war das auch einfach Klasse gewesen das dort ein paar Helfer gestanden haben und sich darum gekümmert haben!!

Bin schon auf nächstes Jahr gespannt was da der Dämon noch so einbauen wird  !!


----------



## Lord-Speed (14. September 2008)

Hi,
das war heute mal ein richtig schöner Tag.
Perfekte Strecke !!
Gute Organisation !

Wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr wieder.

Gruss
L-S


----------



## chris84 (14. September 2008)

ist ansich schon alles gesagt: rundum perfekt, hat richtig Spaß gemacht heut!

nächstes Jahr ist schon fest eingeplant! sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen! Vor allem eine CTF, bei der man sich die Tage zuvor keine Gedanken übers Wetter zu machen braucht, die Trails machen vermutlich sogar bei Regen spaß


----------



## Dämon__ (16. September 2008)

Hier die Bilder zur CTF!

Christian


----------



## Dämon__ (31. August 2009)

So Freunde der Trails, es ist fast wieder so weit.
Die Trails sind schon fast alle geputzt und schön eingerollt, am 13.09.09 geht es dann wieder durch den Lückner.
Die Strecke ist ein wenig geändert und sollte noch etwas besser sein als letztes Jahr.
Mehr Infos gibt es hier.

Christian


----------



## michael.sc (31. August 2009)

Ich beantrage mal Freigang!


----------



## zeitweiser (31. August 2009)

Absoluter Pflichttermin 
ohne wenn und aber


----------



## 007ike (31. August 2009)

könnte passen


----------



## chris84 (31. August 2009)

ich gehe mal davon aus dass ich da auch am Start bin!


----------



## Heggebangadd (31. August 2009)

Was wäre denn von Reimsbach aus der nächstgelegene Bahnhof? 
Beckingen, Merzig oder Lebach?
45 Km An- und 45 Km Abreise mit dem Rad wären mir  doch ein bischen zu heftig.

Und Herzliche Glückwünsche an die Haustadter zum 20. Vereinsjubiläum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (1. September 2009)

also von dudweiler aus sinds laut googlemaps nur knapp 35km, das passt doch wunderbar. ich bin wohl dabei


----------



## Dämon__ (1. September 2009)

Heggebangadd schrieb:


> Was wäre denn von Reimsbach aus der nächstgelegene Bahnhof?
> Beckingen, Merzig oder Lebach?
> 45 Km An- und 45 Km Abreise mit dem Rad wären mir  doch ein bischen zu heftig.
> 
> Und Herzliche Glückwünsche an die Haustadter zum 20. Vereinsjubiläum!



Du fährst am besten nach Beckingen, dann gemütlich ca.15 km über den Radweg rollen und du bist schon da, kommst auch genau auf der Strecke raus.
Ist übrigens Pott Eben also sollte für die Heimreise kein Problem sein.


----------



## Heggebangadd (1. September 2009)

Hört sich gut an.
Danke für die Infos.
Bis dann.


----------



## puremalt (1. September 2009)

@Heggebangadd: ich hätt auch noch einen Platz im Auto frei


----------



## Heggebangadd (1. September 2009)

Den nehm ich doch glatt. Danke!


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. September 2009)

Ah, ich komme auch, aber schon am 13.09. am 14. muss ich zur Arbeit 

@ Heggebangadd: wollte eigentlich anfahren und dann gemütlich über die Strecke rollen. Hmmm, alleine ist das aber doof...

Nun ja, dann schauen wir mal wie dann das Wetter aussieht...


----------



## HardRock07 (1. September 2009)

Ich denke, da werd ich mich auch mal sehen lassen.
Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant.
hauptsache der Arbeitgeber lässt mich  .

MfG Manu


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. September 2009)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Ich denke, da werd ich mich auch mal sehen lassen.
> Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant.
> hauptsache der Arbeitgeber lässt mich  .
> 
> MfG Manu



Super Manu, neues Opfer für die Anfahrt  
Wie sieht das bei Dir aus?


----------



## chris84 (2. September 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Ah, ich komme auch, aber schon am 13.09. am 14. muss ich zur Arbeit
> 
> @ Heggebangadd: wollte eigentlich anfahren und dann gemütlich über die Strecke rollen. Hmmm, alleine ist das aber doof...
> 
> Nun ja, dann schauen wir mal wie dann das Wetter aussieht...



mich kannste vermutlich in Hüttersdorf abholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.sc (2. September 2009)

...am Start mit An- *und *Abfahrt!


----------



## wilde.lilli (2. September 2009)

Ist die CTF oder war sie? Denn wir haben 2009!! Und der 14te wäre ein Montag!

Falls diese CTF in 14 Tagen startet, wäre ich dabei. Wo Dämon "mitzaubert" muss ja etwas geniales rauskommen. Diesmal aber dann ohne "Plattfuß", damit ich hinterher noch mit euch plaudern kann.

Nudeln gibt es ja hoffentlich auch ;-)

vg Lilli


----------



## zeitweiser (2. September 2009)

Die CTF ist am 13. steht auch so im Text vom Dämon.
Der war nur zu strack die Überschrift vom letzten Jahr zu ändern und schon gibts Verwirrung


----------



## HardRock07 (2. September 2009)

Hi Markus.

Okay okay, ich lass mich ja breitschlagen 
Hätte am Autoli noch nen Platz frei  den du gerne in Anspruch nehmen kannst. oder wolltest hinkurbeln ? Weil so fit bin Ich glaub Ich noch nich wieder  .


MfG Manu


----------



## Octopuse300 (2. September 2009)

Moin Zusammen,
die CTF lasse ich mir auch nicht entgehen! 
An- und Abreise aber mit dem Auto 
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Dämon__ (5. September 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Die CTF ist am 13. steht auch so im Text vom Dämon.
> Der war nur zu strack die Überschrift vom letzten Jahr zu ändern und schon gibts Verwirrung



Das war doch pure Absicht, wollte doch nur mal unsere Lehrer testen ob die auch aufpassen.
Also so wie es im Moment aussieht soll ja die kommende Woche nochmal Sommer werden, wenn es trocken bleibt könnt ihr ballern wie die Sau. Natürlich unter Rücksichtnahme von Wanderern und alles was euch so vor den Bock springt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balldrian (5. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

Ich bin zwar ein blutiger Anfänger aber ich versuche mein Rad noch bis zum Samstag zu haben da ja der Händler in Schwierigkeiten geriet weil Centurion nicht geliefert hat....
Wie man mir ja schon sagte absteigen und schieben ist ja keine Schaden lol Und da Reimsbach ja von saarwellinegn eh nicht weit weg ist passt das prima


Lg Andy


----------



## Calli Potter (6. September 2009)

Werde auch am Start sein und dann von Siersburg aus hinrollen. Sollte jemand evtl Interesse haben kann er sich per PN melden.


----------



## stefansls (6. September 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> wenn es trocken bleibt könnt ihr ballern wie die Sau



Aber immer schön aufpassen beim ballern-sonst:


----------



## Calli Potter (6. September 2009)

Wadd hasch de denn do geschafft???


----------



## stefansls (6. September 2009)

mo ja, Armgebroch, ne.


----------



## Dämon__ (6. September 2009)

stefansls schrieb:


> mo ja, Armgebroch, ne.



Aber deine Freundin doch net, schick die vorbei.
Ach un gute Besserung awwa net nur dem Arm.


----------



## Calli Potter (6. September 2009)

Jap, wünsche dir auch ne gute Besserung und mach das de wieder schnell aufs Bike kommst, aber ganz ;-)


----------



## regenrohr (9. September 2009)

die Strecke sieht mal interessant aus und da das Wetter auch am Sonntag gut werden soll, sind wir dabei


----------



## Dämon__ (12. September 2009)

Hier findet ihr die GPS Daten für die große Runde, es ist aber auch alles Ausgeschildert wie es sich gehört.

Viel Spaß auf den Trails
Christian


----------



## Tobilas (12. September 2009)

So, neue Lage: bin auch dabei, zum Start um 9:00 Uhr. Werde aber mit dem Auto anreisen, hab nachmittags noch Termine und muß flott weg.
@stefansls: öfter mal von rechts nach links wechseln, weischt?  ok, gute Besserung! Ist das beim Biken pasiert? wie lang musste pausieren?
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Slown (12. September 2009)

hi,
werden erst mal ne runde länger schlafen.
dann aber gegen 9.30 die strecke mal unter die stollen nehmen.
wünsche allen viel spaß morgen.

freu mich drauf.
gruß
Doc


----------



## gemorje (12. September 2009)

Werden auch am Start sein.
Abfahrt in NK 0800


----------



## gemorje (13. September 2009)

Sehr geile Strecke!
Steht nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder auf dem Plan!


----------



## Octopuse300 (13. September 2009)

Sehr schöne Strecke!    
Die letzten 10 KM haben mir am besten gefallen!!!

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## HardRock07 (13. September 2009)

Hallo Leuts !!

Dickes fettes Lob an diese CTF !
Angefangen bei den Trailwichteln, die eine Menge an "Grinsetrails" rausgesucht und gebastelt haben.
Dann noch weiter an die Helfer an den Straßen, die einem vor der "Blechlawine" gewarnt haben und natürlich bei denen , die am Kuchenbüfet (Käsekuchen war wie bei Muddern  *lecker*) Kuchen verteilt haben, an der Theke den kühlen Umtrunk ausschenkten, und bei denen, die am Grill standen.
Alle haben fürs leibliche Wohl der Beiker gesorgt, dafür VIELEN DANK ! 

Die Trails waren echt erste Sahne, von der Wurzelbehandlung, bis zum Surf-Flow-Trail war echt alle dabei. Super Strecke !

Bilder gibts demnächst, auf Picasa, aber heute hab ich dafür keine Geduld mehr  .


MfG und G-oO-D Trails!

Manu


----------



## Calli Potter (13. September 2009)

Ja, die CTF war echt super cool gewesen und die Trails waren alle geputzt und super fahrbar gewesen. Gerade am Ende die Passagen mit dem Treibsand und den 2 Panzerwaschstraßen waren echt super cool gewesen.

Und Petrus hat uns auch ein super Wetter geschenkt für die CTF. Bin schon auf nächstes Jahr gespannt was dann für geile Trails am Start sein werden


----------



## Klinger (13. September 2009)

Tolle trailige Veranstaltung!
Da könnten sich einige Veranstalter mal angucken wie's sein soll.


----------



## chris84 (13. September 2009)

da kann ich nur beipflichten!

super Strecke hat der Dämon da gebastelt, hat echt spaß gemacht. (obwohls schneller sicher noch mehr spaß gemacht hätte, aber ging ja leider nicht )
Bei der Auschilderung und Verpflegung gibts noch ein paar kleine Optimierungsmöglichkeiten, aber man muss sich ja fürs nächste Jahr immer noch ne kleine Steigerung offen halten 

Die Kuchenauswahl im Ziel war super! da konnte man sich fast nicht entscheiden! 

für nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall Teilnahmepflicht!


----------



## Tobilas (13. September 2009)

So hab ich mir das vorgestellt: wenn der Dämon plant wird auch was draus!
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, wird zur Pflichtveranstaltung erklärt 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (13. September 2009)

Klinger schrieb:


> Tolle trailige Veranstaltung!
> Da könnten sich einige Veranstalter mal angucken wie's sein soll.



So'n Mist und jetzt war der Veranstalter des legendären Ensemmer Marathons nicht da. 
Aber auch der wird in seiner zweiten Auflage sicher sehr traillästig.


----------



## Dr.Slown (14. September 2009)

moin,
ja war klasse.!!!

bis auf die beschilderung auf der abfahrt zum, über den golfplatz.
da war man(n) sich nicht so sicher wo jetzt lang.
sind wohl die golfheinis in DßG-anzügen und die frisch geliffteten damen mit Guggi taschen denen die beschilderung ein dorn im auge ist.naja gibt halt alles.(wir könnten ja mal nach regen ne runde über ihre "greens" drehen.)

jedoch war es eine super tour mit klasser streckenführung(pädcha)

danke an alle organisatoren, helfer sowie teilnehmer.

ist fest geplant im nächsten jahr.

gruß
Doc

...so nun geh ich mir ein "recycling"rad kaufen!!!


----------



## wilde.lilli (14. September 2009)

Einfach geniale Streckenführung! Nur wär etwas später an ist, bekommt nicht mehr die große Auswahl am Ziel.

Die Duschen waren auch noch heiß, trotz dem großen Andrang.

@ Dämon: wirklich gut "gebastelt", nur leider warst du immer wo anders, nur nicht an den Versorgungsstationen für Spätankömmlinge!


----------



## mikkimann (14. September 2009)

vielen Dank an die Veranstalter.

Eine Erinnerung wird bleiben:

Fluffige Trails bis zum Abwinken.

vielen Dank auch nochmal, dass ich um 10.30 noch auf die grosse Runde durfte.


----------



## Dämon__ (14. September 2009)

Wie so oft im Leben...wer zu Letzt kommt...)
aber es war doch so das es dieses Jahr sehr viel mehr Starter waren wie die letzten Jahre, somit mussten wir an den Verpflegungen nach ordern und am Ziel waren die Würste und der Leoner auch irgend wann alle. Es wurde aber auch Ordentlich Werbung gemacht und das Wetter hat sogar mit gespielt. Es freute uns besonders das Bike Aid Mitglieder so zahlreich erschienen sind,das mit einem kleinem Präsent dann auch belohnt wurde.Zur Strecke gibt es nur so viel zu sagen...ein Tick zu trocken aber geil, werde aber versuchen das nächstes Jahr zu toppen.
Wer jetzt keine Gelegenheit hatte zu kommen, kann dies am 10 Oktober bei einer geführten CTF tun die sehr zu empfehlen ist.Werde dazu aber noch extra einen Tread öffnen.
@Dr.Slown am Golfplatz währe es egal gewesen, ging auf jeden Fall immer in die richtige Richtung.
Wir hatten aber wie fast jedes Jahr ein paar Blödmänner und das ist jetzt höflich gewesen,die uns die Schilder entfernt oder verdreht haben.
Ein Trail wurde mit Ästen verbaut und eine Schranke geschlossen.
Während der Veranstaltung sind aber bis auf ein paar Blinde alle richtig gefahren.

Das ganze RSC Team dankt
Christian


----------



## HardRock07 (14. September 2009)

Hallo Leute !

Die Fotos sind fertig hochgeladen !
Leider nicht viele, aber bei dem trailflow, war es echt nicht leicht, mal vom Bock abzusteigen.


http://picasaweb.google.de/manuel959/CTFReimsbach13092009#

Viel Spass beim gucken !

MfG Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (14. September 2009)

war eine nette und abwechlungsreiche Strecke und die Verpflegungsposten waren sehr gut platziert...

großes Lob an den Veranstalter / Ausrichter!


----------



## Markus (MW) (14. September 2009)

Liebes RSC Team, 

das war gestern eine super Veranstaltung. 

Vielen Dank für die super Trails, perfekte Streckenführung und die erstklassige Verpflegung. Bitte macht genau so weiter. 

@ Dämon, diese zu toppen wird nicht leicht.  
Wünsch Euch für nächstes Jahr, doppelt so viele Starter und wieder Sonne satt.


----------



## DeLocke (15. September 2009)

Kann mich dem auch nur anschließen.

DIe Strecke war echt ein Traum für jeden "Freund des Trails"! Also ganz klarer


----------



## chantre72 (15. September 2009)

Super Veranstaltung!!! Wir waren die letzten im Ziel (Wir sind eben Langschläfer ) und haben noch sehr leckeren Kuchen bekommen.
Am Golfplatz haben wir zwar dumm im Wald gestanden, aber dann doch den richtigen Weg gefunden.
Ist für nächstes jahr gebucht!!


----------

